# Hubiste/hube/hubo/hubimos/hubieron



## SrRdRaCinG

¿Por qué no se usan mucho?

Hube hecho la tarea.

Hubiste llegado tarde.


----------



## Dudu678

¿Demasiado remoto quizá? Tendemos hacia otras formas en la lengua oral, pero en la escrita es definitivamente muy común, aunque se me antoja mucho más corriente en correlación con otras acciones.
_
Una vez hube hecho la tarea, me dispuse a trabajar en lo que realmente adoro._


----------



## belemin

De acuerdo con dudu una vez más.

En la lengua hablada sus posibles usos se sustituyen por el pretérito indefinido.

Caso parecido al francés con el passé simple que en lenguaje hablado es sustituido por el passé compossé.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

¿Cuándo fue la última vez en que los usaste mientras hablábas con alguien en la vida real?


----------



## Dudu678

Esa es sencilla. ¿Hablando? ¿Por la boca? Nunca.


----------



## belemin

Si te digo la verdad, yo creo que nunca he usado el pretérito anterior al hablar.


----------



## Crescent

belemin said:


> Caso parecido al francés con el passé simple que en lenguaje hablado es sustituido por el passé compossé.



Sí, yo pensaba lo misma al leer la pregunta!  Pero cómo se llaman estos tiempos de pasado por favor, en el ejemplo de SrRdRaCinG? Estos de: 
_*Hube leído* la carta ayer_. y _*Hubiste estado* enferma la semana pasada_, por ejemplo. Creo que esto es lo que se encuentre en las novelas españolas, sí?
A decir verdad, el francés y el español son las únicas lenguas que sé hablar que tienen el uso de un tiempo en la lengua hablada y lo reemplazan por otro en la lengua escrita..  No me parece muy lógico, esto, pero no tengo ningunos derechos de quejarme - no es mi lengua!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

¿Me tomas el pelo? ¿En serio, se usan con mucha frequencia? ¿Los has usado últimamente? ¿Debo dejar de preocuparme con esto?


----------



## Crescent

SrRdRaCinG said:


> ¿Me tomas el pelo? ¿En serio, se usan con mucha frequencia? ¿Los has usado últimamente? ¿Debo dejar de preocuparme con esto?


Creo que no tienes nada por preocuparte con, amigo.  Como ya te hemos decido - estos tiempos no se usan con frecuencia, entonces no pienso que tengas que saber hablarlos, sólo quizás te ayudará si puedes reconcerlos en la lengua escrita, como las novelas.. 
Pero, de verdad, no te preocupes, por favor. No es nada muy serio... Y además, aquí estamos todos a tu disposición si necesitas ayuda con algo.


----------



## Dudu678

Crescent said:


> Sí, yo pensaba lo misma al leer la pregunta!  Pero cómo se llaman estos tiempos de pasado por favor, en el ejemplo de SrRdRaCinG? Estos de:
> _*Hube leído* la carta ayer_. y _*Hubiste estado* enferma la semana pasada_, por ejemplo. Creo que esto es lo que se encuentre en las novelas españolas, sí?
> A decir verdad, el francés y el español son las únicas lenguas que sé hablar que tienen el uso de un tiempo en la lengua hablada y lo reemplazan por otro en la lengua escrita..  No me parece muy lógico, esto, pero no tengo ningún derecho a quejarme - no es mi lengua!



¡Hola Cresci!

SrRdRaCinG creo que se refiere al habla coloquial.



			
				SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> ¿Me tomas el pelo? ¿En serio, se usan con mucha frequencia? ¿Los has usado últimamente? ¿Debo dejar de preocuparme con esto?



Insisto, no deberías preocuparte, es un poco literario. Los ejemplos que cita Crescent yo normalmente con un amigo los diría como

_Ayer leí la carta.
Ayer estuviste enferma.

_De hecho dudo que sean correctos. Deberían estar en correlación.


----------



## lazarus1907

Crescent said:


> Sí, yo pensaba lo mism*o* al leer la pregunta!  *¿*Pero cómo se llaman estos tiempos de pasado por favor, en el ejemplo de SrRdRaCinG? Estos de:
> _*Hube leído* la carta ayer_  y _*Hubiste estado* enferma la semana pasada _, por ejemplo. Creo que esto es lo que se encuentr*a* en las novelas españolas, *¿no*?
> A decir verdad, el francés y el español son las únicas lenguas que sé hablar que tienen el uso de un tiempo en la lengua hablada y lo reemplazan por otro en la lengua escrita.  No me parece muy lógico, esto, pero no tengo ningunos derechos de quejarme - no es mi lengua!


Hola:

Ese tiempo se llama -como ya han dicho otros- pretérito anterior o antepretérito, y solo se usa para referirse a una acción pasada que terminó inmediatamente antes de otra acción o referencia temporal que también se encuentra en el pasado. Tus ejemplos, tal como están, son incorrectos. Fíjate en los ejemplos que han puesto otros. Añado otro más:

Cuando hube terminado de comer, me levanté.

La frase podría escribirse con prácticamente el mismo sentido así:

Apenas terminé de comer, me levanté.
Según terminé de comer, me levanté.

Este tiempo ha sido sustituido por el pretérito pluscuamperfecto y el indefinido. Se usa poco, incluso en la lengua escrita.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Crescent said:


> Creo que no tienes nada por *lo* *que* preocuparte , amigo.  Como ya te hemos d*icho *- estos tiempos no se usan con frecuencia, entonces no pienso que tengas que saber hablarlos, sólo quizás te ayudará si puedes recon*o*cerlos en la lengua escrita, como las novelas..
> Pero, de verdad, no te preocupes, por favor. No es nada muy serio... Y además estamos todos a tu disposición si necesitas ayuda con algo.


 

Bueno.


----------



## Crescent

Dudu678 said:


> ¡Hola Cresci!
> 
> SrRdRaCinG creo que se refiere al habla coloquial.
> 
> 
> 
> Insisto, no deberías preocuparte, es un poco literario. Los ejemplos que cita Crescent yo normalmente con un amigo los diría como
> 
> _Ayer leí la carta.
> Ayer estuviste enferma._



Ves, ahora,  SrRdRaCinG?  No es asustante!  No tengas miedo..

Gracias por las correcciones, Lazarus, Dudu,  SrRdRaCinG! No creo que aún esté cometiendo estos errores.. 
Ah, muchas gracias, Lazarus, por esto!  Entonces, es ''pretérito anterior''! Es muy muy como lo de francés! (pero no voy a hablar de esto aquí, ya que estos son los foros español-inglés y pudiera meterme en problemas con los moderatores  y no quiero esto!) No he visto que alguien ya lo ha dicho.


----------



## Dudu678

Pretérito anterior o antepretérito.


----------



## belemin

A SrRdRaCinG: totalmente en serio, el pretérito anterior (el nombre por el que pregunta Crescent) no se usa en absoluto en el lenguaje hablado. Cualquiera que sea hablante de español como lengua materna lo puede confirmar. 

Los ejemplos que da Crescent no los usa nadie en todo el ámbito hispanohablante (a no ser con locuciones como _una vez que_, _después que -_subordinadas temporales-_ , _y siempre en lenguaje escrito:_ *una vez que hube leído*__ la carta ayer, me sentí bien_).


----------



## Dudu678

belemin said:


> A SrRdRaCinG: totalmente en serio, el pretérito anterior (el nombre por el que pregunta Crescent) no se usa en absoluto en el lenguaje hablado. Cualquiera que sea hablante de español como lengua materna lo puede confirmar.
> 
> Los ejemplos que da Crescent no los usa nadie en todo el ámbito hispanohablante (a no ser con locuciones como _una vez que_, _después que -_subordinadas temporales-_ , _y siempre en lenguaje escrito:_ *una vez que hube leído*__ la carta ayer, me sentí bien_).



 Efectivamente, totalmente de acuerdo. No te hará falta para expresarte oralmente y si me apuras tampoco por escrito. Ocurre lo mismo que con el futuro de subjuntivo, que se sustituye por imperfecto de subjuntivo. De hecho hay quien no entiende los usos del futuro de subjuntivo...

Míralo por el lado bueno, un problema menos


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Me acuerdo de unas veces en que leía mi libro de los verbos más usados, y me pensaba a mi mismo "¿Cómo se dice "Had+verb?", así que eché una mirada a la sección de *antepretérito*. Aunque se veían en ese libro, no los he visto escribir en otras cosas<¿tiene sentido eso?


----------



## Crescent

belemin said:


> A SrRdRaCinG: totalmente en serio, el pretérito anterior (el nombre por el que pregunta Crescent) no se usa en absoluto en el lenguaje hablado. Cualquiera que sea hablante de español como lengua materna lo puede confirmar.
> 
> Los ejemplos que da Crescent no los usa nadie en todo el ámbito hispanohablante (a no ser con locuciones como _una vez que_, _después que -_subordinadas temporales-_ , _y siempre en lenguaje escrito:_ *una vez que hube leído*__ la carta ayer, me sentí bien_).



He entendido lo que quiere decir usted!  Pero puedo hacerle una pregunta bastante estupida, por favor?  Cuando usted dice que estos tiempos se usan en la lengua escrita, quiere decir que sólo los escritores famosos lo hacen, o ..es posible que alguien como yo, por ejemplo, cuando estoy escribiendo mi carta, diga a mi amigo: _Ayer *hube recibido* tu carta que me hizo mucho placer._? O no tiene sentido, esto, y es mucho más fácil y correcto usar el préterito? 
Muchas gracias y discúlpame por la pregunta...


----------



## Dudu678

Crescent said:


> He entendido lo que quiere decir usted!  Pero puedo hacerle una pregunta bastante estupida, por favor?  Cuando usted dice que estos tiempos se usan el la lengua escrita, quiere decir que sólo los escritores famosos lo hacen, o ..es posible que alguien como yo, por ejemplo, cuando estoy escribiendo mi carta, diga a mi amigo: _Ayer *hube recibido* tu carta que me hizo mucho placer._? O tiene sentido, esto, y es mucho más fácil y correcto usar el préterito?
> Muchas gracias y disculpame por la pregunta...



Creo que la propia respuesta de belemín te contesta:



			
				belemin said:
			
		

> Los ejemplos que da Crescent no los usa nadie en todo el ámbito hispanohablante (a no ser con locuciones como _una vez que_, _después que -_subordinadas temporales-_ , _y siempre en lenguaje escrito:_ *una vez que hube leído*__ la carta ayer, me sentí bien_).



Y se refiere a que el uso de esas formas verbales tiene ciertos tintes literarios, pero se puede ser empleado perfectamente por cualquiera de nosotros, incluso si no es con intención artística. En este caso, siempre procurando no ser pedantes


----------



## lazarus1907

Crescent said:


> o ..es posible que alguien como yo, por ejemplo, cuando estoy escribiendo mi carta, diga a mi amigo: _Ayer *hube recibido* tu carta que me hizo mucho placer ._? O no tiene sentido, esto, y es mucho más fácil y correcto usar el préterito?


Esa frase sería incorrecta a menos que la enlazaras con el suceso que siguió inmediatamente al que describe este tiempo verbal:

Cuando hube recibido tu carta, salté de alegría.

En otras palabras, recibes la carta, e inmediatamente después (sin pausas de ningún tipo), saltas de alegría. Este tiempo no se puede usar sin otra referencia pasada, aunque esta sea implícita.


----------



## belemin

Crescent, creo que a tu amigo le sonaría bastante rara esa respuesta. Lo correcto sería _Ayer recibí tu carta que me hizo mucho placer__.

_SrRdRaCinG, hasta donde yo sé, el antepretérito es otra forma de denominar el pretérito anterior, aunque en gramáticas el nombra más frecuente es este último.


----------



## lazarus1907

El *pretérito anterior* es la nomenclatura de la RAE, y *antepretérito* la de Bello.


----------



## belemin

Así es, Lazarus. Y el último también es el término que adopta Alarcos Llorach en su última _Gramática_.


----------



## lazarus1907

belemin said:


> Así es, Lazarus. Y el último también es el término que adopta Alarcos Llorach en su última _Gramática_.


En mi edición de la GRAMÁTICA DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA de 1999 Alarcos usaba ya esa nomenclatura, que es más lógica que la de la RAE en cierto modo. Le preguntaré a mi madre, que tiene gramáticas de Alarcos mucho más antiguas.


----------



## Crescent

lazarus1907 said:


> Esa frase sería incorrecta a menos que la enlazaras con el suceso que siguió inmediatamente al que describe este tiempo verbal:
> 
> Cuando hube recibido tu carta, salté de alegría.
> 
> En otras palabras, recibes la carta, e inmediatamente después (sin pausas de ningún tipo), saltas de alegría. Este tiempo no se puede usar sin otra referencia pasada, aunque esta sea implícita.


Soy una chica bastante mayor, y ya no salto de felicidad cuando recibo cartas, muchas gracias, señor Lazarus!   
Pero creo que veo lo que quiere decir usted: la diferencia entre estos tiempos es como entre el perfecto (he leído) y el plusquamperfecto (espero que no haya hecho muchos errores en esta palabra ). Es como decir:
- _Antes de haber comido, había hecho todos mis deberes. _
(no estoy segura que sea correcto, eso...)
Entonces la acción en el plusquamperfecto tiene que tener lugar antes de la en el perfecto, sí? Y es lo mismo con el préterito anterior, y el ..otro...He olvidad como se llama...


----------



## lazarus1907

Crescent said:


> _Antes de haber comido, había hecho todos mis deberes. _
> (no estoy segura que sea correcto, eso...)
> Entonces la acción en el plusquamperfecto tiene que tener lugar antes de la en el perfecto, sí? Y es lo mismo con el préterito anterior, y el ..otro...He olvidad como se llama...


Correcto. Al igual que el pluscuamperfecto, el pretérito anterior depende de otra referencia ya pasada, sin la cual no tiene sentido.

Cuando dices "Antes de haber comido, había hecho todos mis deberes", estos deberes se completaron antes de haber comido, que es la referencia pasada. El pretérito anterior es igual, pero solo se puede usar cuando una acción pasada sigue a otra sin pausa alguna.


----------



## La Tuti

Todos ustedes me acaban de saca de una gran duda. Gracias. No tenia idea de ese tiempo "antepretérito". Yo hubiera pensando que estaba mal dicho una frase con ese _hube_ o _hubiste._
Saludos,


----------

